# BorneoWild Bee Ball Strengthens Immunity, Moulting, Color & Shell Enhance Shrimp



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it good as it sounds? Anyone experienced this product and could give an honest review about it?


----------



## Shremph (Mar 26, 2014)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Is it good as it sounds? Anyone experienced this product and could give an honest review about it?


I wont buy it again. I saw no benefit with my Neos over other mineral balls. Not to say it doesn't work, but for the price I want my shrimp to start speaking to me. The shrimp like them though, but I will go for for cheaper mineral balls next time.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

look up Ebiken Shou, about half the price of the borneowild version.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I have some in one of my tanks and Ebiken Shou balls in the other. I like the Shou balls better just because they are bigger and take up less space in the tank. There is no way to calculate whether any of these balls work, but it does bring me the peace of mind that my shrimp are in a healthy environment full of essential minerals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. They are perhaps discontinued for a reason :/


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Shou is better IMO as well


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> Shou is better IMO as well


I like Shou


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Borneowild discontinued Bee Balls? Any reason?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a fast mover, as others alkready had this product in play for years before they came to market


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I think if anything it's overpriced so couldn't sell as much


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I never see my bees picking at them.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

Borneo bee ball, benibachi and ebiken shou got different purpose
I use it as well for peace of mind
Mine rock too, not increasing tds, not increasing gh, i don't see my problematic yellow fire got healthy molting from those products... Sigh...

I won't recommended those product
But the peace of mind is necessary for beginner like me

And don't forget about clay too...
Absorb ammonia and nitrites, but i don't use those product,
Better use purigen, definitely works, but still not solve nitrates problem


----------



## sonicpath (Aug 20, 2012)

Tourmaline balls with a fancy name.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I see alot of threads about clays lately. Are they like clay clay or a special clay for shrimps only? Could anyone plz recommend me a brand?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

sonicpath said:


> Tourmaline balls with a fancy name.


care to go more into detail on your view?


----------



## sonicpath (Aug 20, 2012)

they made from some mineral rocks









and mainly used for purify water, this is not something new, people been use this kind of materials for years. and it's very cheap in Asia, people put them into filters act like ceramic balls which contains minerals.


----------



## sonicpath (Aug 20, 2012)

Does this work? maybe
worth to buy? No

Fancy because they use a different name and sell much higher with their logo on it.

sometime I don't understand why people try out so many food and additives for their shrimp tank, you should of keep it simple and clean, adding more stuff will only cuz problems down the road, to figure out what's wrong with your tank. don't fool by the marketing aspect of this hobby. simple and clean is the key to success.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I've read about koi clay. Old sea mud. Mont clay. All in powder form. I assume the shrimp eat it like they do food?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Powder additives I am familiar with, but I think some members on here mean like a clay piece or something like that I believe.


----------

